# Suse install. ohne von der CD Booten



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich Suse 9.0 installieren, wenn ich nicht von der CD Booten kann.
Geht es über's Netzwerk oder gibt es diverse Disketten dafür?

Danke und Gruß Maik


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von User Maik _
> *Hallo
> Wie kann ich Suse 9.0 installieren, wenn ich nicht von der CD Booten kann.
> Geht es über's Netzwerk oder gibt es diverse Disketten dafür?
> Danke und Gruß Maik *


Mit einer Bootdiskette kein Problem, kannst du auch unter Windows
anlegen, plus der Suse CD.
PS Windows9.x -> MS/DOS Modus nicht in der DOS-Box/Fenster


----------



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Wie starte ich denn das Setup von Linux?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. März 2004)

Man kann es auch übers Netzwerk installieren .
Das aber zu erklären, würde dauern und ob ich das noch hinbekomm :rolleye:


----------



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Wer kann mir das denn erklären, wie ich über Netzwerk Suse installiere?


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von User Maik _
> Wie starte ich denn das Setup von Linux?


wenn du Win9.x hast startest du im Dos-Modus
legst die Suse ein und am prompt  den CD-Rom Laufwerksbuchstabe
eingeben dann Setup -> Enter und den Menüpunkt Boot auswählen.
Dann folgst du den Anweisungen.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *wenn du Win9.x hast startest du im Dos-Modus
> legst die Suse ein und am prompt  den CD-Rom Laufwerksbuchstabe
> eingeben dann Setup -> Enter und den Menüpunkt Boot auswählen.
> Dann folgst du den Anweisungen. *



Lol er schriebt doch, wie er es installen kann, wenn er ncith von CD-Rom booten kan! 

Also entweder hat er kein CD-Rom in dem rechner oder er müsste im Bios die Reihenfolge der Laufwerke beim Booten ändern .
Wäre ma super zu wissen ob er nen CD-Rom Laufwerk drinne hat.

Für übers Netzwerk installieren, brauchst du auf alle Fälle die IP-Adresse des Servers .
Hmm, ich hatte das zwar schonmal gemacht, aber nicht zu Hause, hatte da Hilfe und es ist schon ein welchen her . Deshalb weiss ich nicht mehr genau wie das ging .


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

@ GFX-Händchen
zitat/
Lol er schriebt doch, wie er es installen kann, wenn er ncith von CD-Rom booten kan!
/zitat
Ja, gerade deswegen erstellt er eine Bootdiskette ][
Er hat ein DVD-Laufwerk, steht in einem anderen Beitrag
von ihm 
Über Netzwerk braucht er eine netzwerkfähige Bootdiskette.


----------

